# AKC Brittany Puppies!! $375.00



## PheasantFever (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a litter of purebred Brittany's ready for new homes the week of July 15th. Mine have been excellent hunters and great companions. I own dam and sire, good pedigrees. Call for pics or questions.

Tyler 
801-726-3212


----------

